# SBN 2014 March 22-23



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Whose all going? Competing? Im still 50/50 right now...

If I do go will be competing in Iasca Pro and Meca Modex.

~C


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

-crickets-


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> -crickets-


riiiigggghhhhhttttt!!! Noone going!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Ocean Center 
101 N Atlantic Ave. 
Daytona Beach, FL 32118

Went last year. Bored out of my mind, but had no idea where the SQ stuff was. Did get a lot of laughs at how terrible and crappy a lot of the SPL competitor vehicles were, but I guess if they're just competing to be the loudest, what's the point of beauty? 

Maybe they'll treat SQ better.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I haven't to one in over a decade, and I was completely lost. I am hoping to go even if I don't compete. Hopefully, work doesn't have me tied up.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> Ocean Center
> 101 N Atlantic Ave.
> Daytona Beach, FL 32118
> 
> ...



I felt the same way after going to finals in 2012. Wasn't one spl vehicle worth taking a picture of. They all looked like fire hazards just waiting to happen. Would it kill some of those guys to use some zip ties, or maybe put some cheap carpet on that mdf? Lol

If i do well at finals this year i plan to attend SBN in 2015. We'll see how it goes


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

chirp chirp


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I am in. Will be competing in MECA Master Class.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm coming most likely...

...probably go commando, too.

(As in have bags under my eyes from lack of sleep... get your mind out of the gutter.)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

umm dont think they will let you in commando brah


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

ya dun eevn knah it


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Nevermind!


----------



## jonesy22645 (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone out there?????


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Now? You mean this coming weekend?


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

This should be a fun show. Beach, Stereos, Good Seafood, and you wind up having a great weekend. 

Will be showing my new dash pods this weekend. Come by the sq lot area for a listen. Bring a cd you like to like to demo with. I am ready for some feedback.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Photos?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Heading out in the morning!


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

On my way! To sbn now anything going on the night before? Definatsly down for a few beers.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Bump, since I wanna what's good down there this year, if possible some capture what beyma brought, please...


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm anxiously awaiting on photos too!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

agreed, jonesijn to see some pics!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

heard things were changed and not all that great


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Heading out in the morning!


Hello Chad Results the SQ in IASCA and MECA and photos in SNB 2014

Greetings


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

So far these are the only sbn pics i hav found
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.687739151269392.1073741844.246488005394511&type=1 http://www.floridaspl.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29582


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Steve


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

you're welcome bro. this actually saddens me. this is a big event (was/is , who knows anymore)ad it really reflects a big issue i have. maybe it's the fact that i am so visual, but i love seeing pics of sq cars. i love it when i see a pics of something unique. nowadays the pics are not flowing freely . just makes me sad.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

LOTS of great sounding SQ cars there. Eddie's slick Jag was my favorite new car. Had an install that looked as beautiful as it sounds. And the Hertz speakers (complete with custom paint matched dash tweeter pods) Bit One, Rainbow amps made sweet, sweet music.
The cover of Spanish Harlem was too good to B true! Thanks for the listen, Eddie!


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

A sick Challenger, and Arc had its presence there, of course.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet trucks there, too.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

some more random images.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

thx fo the pics Rockin!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

503 pics! not alot of sq cars though.  https://www.facebook.com/mdubfb/media_set?set=a.10152104178661888.1073741876.504926887&type=3


----------

